# Daisy Chain FreeBSD (PC) and 2 Xboxes (running-FreeBSD?)



## orphansec (Mar 14, 2015)

Hello all 

I've recently become interested in hardware hacking and shared computations. I was hoping to use 2 Xbox 360s and a laptop screen I have laying around to create a password cracker or even an IDS. I figured gaming consoles would have to be faster then any old dual-core I have laying around?  My question is, Is it possible to use the hardware of an Xbox 360 for this purpose, and where would I start?  I have some programming experience and I semi understand the physics behind hardware. If someone could point me to a manual, or scholarly article, I would be forever grateful. Thank you.

I've read some articles on bypassing Xbox boot processes to load a BSD/*nix kernel. The article was vague, which is why I thought I would ask here


----------

